# white wall tires



## BhindaScenes (May 16, 2008)

i am looking for some white wall tires in the size of 205/55/16. i need these to finish my look aand i am having trouble finding them. if anyone knows where i can get some or even i size that is really close, please let me kno. i would like to keep same width if possible but am willing to change on sidewall height.
any help with this would be greatly appreciated. just want to say thanx in advance. i am also on a friends vortex name right now, so if you could please post replies on here and not on an IM or personal message would also be appreciated.
thanx again,
randy


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: white wall tires (BhindaScenes)*

http://www.dbtires.com/2008Catalog/hi/20.htm


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: white wall tires (BhindaScenes)*

Because of your sidewall size, you probably won't find whitewall tires available outside of a custom-made tire.
I _have _seen some cars with the black wheels with a chrome or body-color rim that looked pretty fine, so perhaps... you can come up with a wheel with a white rim... to achieve the look... ??? Just a suggestion to throw out there...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: white wall tires (Boogety Boogety)*

link above. 205/55. $174 a tire.


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: white wall tires ([email protected])*

you could also get atlas whitewalls or something similar prolly $100 for a set of 4, just ad to your performance tire of choice


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: white wall tires (98stocker)*

Coker Tire runs an advertisement everymonth in Hot VWs with a NBC with white walls on them. It's got stock 16 inch wheels so I'd assume the tires are stock size.


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: white wall tires (Herbie3Rivers)*

http://store.coker.com/search....55R16
205/55/16 radial tires $211 each... have fun with that
cokertire.com you can order their catalog for free on the site


----------

